# Clara's Descent (EWQLSO, LASS, SAM Brass, Symphobia, Silk)



## Skotein (May 24, 2010)

Hi, everyone! This is a short piece centered around a character from an original tale I'm writing for an online storytelling experience, which is to be accompanied by music.

[mp3]http://pokemonsymphony.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/Claras-Descent4.mp3[/mp3]

In the story, a little girl attempts to escape the blast from a cataclysmic battle between two feuding gods and is knocked unconscious. When she awakens, she finds that her entire homeland has been reduced to a wasteland of dust and bones, and her limbs irreversibly disfigured by the aftermath of the blast. It is this incident that sows the seed of hatred and contempt for the gods which will later transform her into the main antagonist of the series.

I'm relatively new to the post-production process, so if anyone has comments on EQing or other things, please bear with my newbishness. :| What do you think?


----------



## Harzmusic (May 25, 2010)

Ok I´ll be the one that gives you some feedback 

Theres something in the lower frequencies missing for my taste.
The violin in the beginning doesnt sound that real, but its ok...
After the string glissando there is something missing, that closes down this part. Perhaps huge dark deep drum single hit, attaching to the riser.
This bowed percussion, in the beginning - I dont know what it is - hurts in my ears, but this may be my speakers fault.

The theme is pretty cool, reminds me a bit of PotC. The composition is ok, but the orchestration could be a bit more filled - there are also woods missing and the lower frequencies...
Besides this its a nice piece, but its so short. 

- everything just my insignificant opinion - 

Keep it up!

Steffen


----------



## Harzmusic (May 25, 2010)

> And as we speak, I'm adding trumpets toward the end of the piece to top that string glissando.



Hm... Perhaps add some horns or something like that to.
A (brass)crescendo at the end of the glissando may sound nice.



> I'm using LASS's first chair violin for the opening. Is it missing dynamics, maybe? What would be your suggestion on making it more realistic without actually hiring a soloist to play the part?



You can try to humanize it a bit, change the velocity a bit irregularly. 
The lowest note is always louder than the three high ones, you can try making it a bit softer, to make it fit better with the rest.
Then it sounds a bit like the violinist plays everything in one bow stroke... I dont know how to fix that, but i guess thats also one of the reasons why it sounds a bit synthethic to me.

Looking forward to an update and the final version


----------



## Skotein (May 27, 2010)

All right, here's what I've got now:

[mp3]http://pokemonsymphony.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/Claras-Descent4.mp3[/mp3]

Still some missing woodwinds I suppose, but they sound a bit odd in this "Arabian" sort of style.


----------



## Harzmusic (May 28, 2010)

Much better!!
Good work. Will listen to this later again, then I´ll have more time to tell you my opinion.


----------

